# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian MR.com Lesson Questions  Question about the Russian alphabet lesson masterrussian.com/blalphabet.shtml

## Unregistered

I want to know how to pronouce the letters, like, in english, we don't say v, we say vee, as well as, we don't say k, we say kay. Could I have the names of the russian letters?

----------


## Lampada

Russian Alphabet | Learn Russian | Russian Language Lessons | Alphabet Pronunciation

----------

